# Dot-on-Shaft guitars?



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

Looking for info. on the Dot-on -Shaft guitars. This is aCanadian company, but are the guitars made overseas?(what isnt these days?). I really like the Eagle guitar advertised on this website, and am considering oredering one for Christmas for a present to myself, after all, I'm such a great guy-well, not really, but I really like that Eagle. evilGuitar: How do they play? anyone with any experience on these guitars.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

It's a tradition a new guitar for christmas isn't it ???  

I haven't had any exposure to these guitars but some of them look pretty interesting, especially some of the double necks. If you do spring for one be sure to give us a review...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Reviews have been pretty good so far. Doubleneck is a nice one for sure.

Doubleneck


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea the one you linked to is especially nice, hmmm no doubleneck in my collection. Ouch what is that pain i'm feeling.....None


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm really lovin' my Dot on Shaft guitars. I own 4 of them so far. I did have a problem with a neck-thru model, it had a slight crack that was only superficial. Let Mike know about it, shipped it back to him and he sent a new one out right away. For the most part, they are Korean made with some coming from China (all of mine are Korean).
They've got some smoking deals on ebay right now:
http://stores.ebay.ca/CANADIAN-GUITAR-ONLINE
Here's a shot of the last 2 I bought. I left the LP copy stock - sounds great and quality is on par with my Tokai Love Rock Custom (also Korean).
Did some upgrades on the neck-thru... It originally had 2 volume and 2 tone knobs with no pickup selector. I thought I could deal with that, but fooling around with the knobs on the fly proved to be a challenge. I ended up putting in some DiMarzio pups (a PAF Pro and a MoJoe) added a 3 way switch and swapped the tuners with some nice Grover's.


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

excellent feedback. yes, this is the Hyundai and Daewoo of guitars.They are getting better and better every year. Forcing companies like Carvin to stay on their guard.To say they are as good as the LoveRock is a very big compliment. I dont think Carvin could afford to put out as nice a guitar as the beautiful Dot-on_Shaft "Eagle" for anywhere near that price.Dot-on-Shaft, save me an Eagle, I will be ordering in December. Thanks


----------



## rtaylor1956 (Mar 24, 2009)

We have a few eagles in as well as the very popular dragon


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 23, 2008)

*Another One*

I walked out of the Barrie location with this model yesterday:

http://www.dotonshaft.com/product-details.cfm?id=1720

Mike is blowing everything out to move to his new location. I won't even say the price I paid for it because it was insane with a hardshell case included. Let's just say you won't find a better deal right now anywhere in the province on good quality guitars. Lemme see.. this is my, 1,2,3,4,5, 6th DOS guitar. All lefties. I will never ever get hosed again by the big name brands which by the way are all mostly made in the same factories or outsourced to cheap labour countries.

There are some sweet Carparelli LP styles there that in my opinion put Gibson to shame. They play amazing right off the rack. Something these big companies have forgotten over the almighty dollar.... quality and customer service. I'm not here to say DOS is any better than anyone else (thats your personal preference) but after buying 6 guitars and selling my Ibanez's, Fenders and 1 Epiphone and 30 years playing semi pro it's my statement to those who should at least check them out. I see a lot of bashing on them here in this forum and the negativity in my opinion is unwarranted. What this man has done for a small company like this and the quality and service he provides is remarkable. I'd never purchase another guitar from L&M, or the geek squad as I call them now.

Just my 2 cents and I hope that some of you will take the time and effort to at least check their products out. Best bang for the buck in my opinion and I've never had one single issue with any of their instruments and when an owner of a company answers an email at midnite about an inquiry it tells you something about the care he puts into it. Thanks once again Mike, you made my day once again without breaking my bank account. :rockon2:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Bruiser said:


> ...I see a lot of bashing on them here in this forum and the negativity in my opinion is unwarranted. What this man has done for a small company like this and the quality and service he provides is remarkable. I'd never purchase another guitar from L&M, or the geek squad as I call them now.


I have never seen anyone 'bash' the quality or the service of the company on this forum. I don't think that is fair to say. 

People have critisized the name, which for some people is a fair critique. A lot of people don't want a product with "dot on shaft' written on it for obvious reasons. The company would have known this in advance picking the name, and known they would get some fallout from it. Which I would assume is why you don't see them replying to every thread on here where someone mentions they don't like the name. They are level headed about it.

This is one of the best forums around, and I just wanted to point that issue out. I am sure the owners of DOS should agree, and that the forum has likely helped their sales, not hinder them.


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 23, 2008)

*Name*

Where in my post did I mention anything about the name? This is where I think alot of you have the misconception behind the whole point. I couldn't care less if it said Sh*t On Shaft but if it played better than half the junk out there I'd still consider it an option if the quality was there.
I think many can't get over the name of the company and that's too bad. They really don't know what they are missing. If people actually took a minute to research where the name actually came from they would understand. As far as I'm concerned I'd never play anything with a Fender, Gibson, Taylor etc... as it is in my case a direct representation of bending over and taking the high hard one just because I happen to play the same way Jimy hendrix does. If the shoe was on the other foot (or the guitar was upside down for you) you'd get my point.

Bottom line is customer service for me and its been there for me every step of the way. Good luck getting Pedro in Huatabambo Mexico to answer your emails or enquiries, especially in English if you catch my drift. Good luck with your purchases whatever they may be and rock on brothers and sisters.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Bruiser said:


> Where in my post did I mention anything about the name? This is where I think alot of you have the misconception behind the whole point. I couldn't care less if it said Sh*t On Shaft but if it played better than half the junk out there I'd still consider it an option if the quality was there.
> I think many can't get over the name of the company and that's too bad. They really don't know what they are missing. If people actually took a minute to research where the name actually came from they would understand. As far as I'm concerned I'd never play anything with a Fender, Gibson, Taylor etc... as it is in my case a direct representation of bending over and taking the high hard one just because I happen to play the same way Jimy hendrix does. If the shoe was on the other foot (or the guitar was upside down for you) you'd get my point.
> 
> Bottom line is customer service for me and its been there for me every step of the way. Good luck getting Pedro in Huatabambo Mexico to answer your emails or enquiries, especially in English if you catch my drift. Good luck with your purchases whatever they may be and rock on brothers and sisters.


YOU said people on this forum bashed the quality of DOS product. That is just not true. No one on this forum has put down the product itself. I was pointing out the only comments that could even remotely be taken as 'bad' on the forum were regarding the name. Any threads regarding the product itself and the company have generally been glowing. I was simply pointing that out because it was an unfair remark about the forums users.

I have no idea what you are ranting on about. I don't even know if you read the post. There is nothing in it to merit going off like you.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

I am in the process of deciding which DoS guitar to buy.

As for the name - I would much prefer just Carparelli rather than "Dot on Shaft". It really is not a "cool" name. They should have a "New Name Contest"


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

z0z0 said:


> I am in the process of deciding which DoS guitar to buy.
> 
> As for the name - I would much prefer just Carparelli rather than "Dot on Shaft". It really is not a "cool" name. They should have a "New Name Contest"


Totally agree. I think the name is pretty silly, honestly, and it probably prevents a lot of people from buying their guitars. And also the fact that they sell Behringer amps and effects...Blah.


----------



## mschet (Mar 27, 2009)

I went by Thursday and Friday at 7 pm and they were closed. What's with their business hours?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It appears that DOS is slowly dropping the DOS name and moving to Carparelli Guitars. This in addition to closing the Barrie location and moving into dealers instead of on-line sales.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

It seems like mentioning DOS here is like starting a Dumble thread on the Gear Page:sport-smiley-002:
Somewhat controversial. 
I've never tried one, so I have no opinion, other than that I would like to see a Canadian guitar company do well:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Is the Woodbridge store still open? I checked out their website, which used to have pictures of the store, etc., but all that's gone and there's just product information.

Are they no longer a retail operation?

--- D


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Duster said:


> Is the Woodbridge store still open? I checked out their website, which used to have pictures of the store, etc., but all that's gone and there's just product information.
> 
> Are they no longer a retail operation?
> 
> --- D


I have not chatted with Mike in some time, but as I mentioned in the post above it would appear that the DOS name is being dropped and replaced by "Carparelli Guitars". I think they are also moving to a dealer network vs a stand-alone operation selling just that brand.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

man i love the doubleneck model - tele AND paul!!
i think i want another doubleneck!!


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I had an email from Mike the other day and the stores are closed. He is looking for a distributor, or to sell the guitars through other retail outlets at the moment. Not sure what happened with the stores as I thought the Woodbridge store just opened.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

brimc76 said:


> I had an email from Mike the other day and the stores are closed. He is looking for a distributor, or to sell the guitars through other retail outlets at the moment. Not sure what happened with the stores as I thought the Woodbridge store just opened.


That's a shame. The store was near me, so I was hoping to make it my local. The guys in the shop were nice, the one time I was in there. The product wasn't all to my taste, but there was plenty that had potential. And all those lefties... Hm, I guess it's a tough racket. You really need the right formula and business model, and I guess that wasn't it.

Hopefully they'll do well with the Carparelli name, and maybe re-open a retail location...

--- D


----------

